# When Women Dont Want to 'Play'



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I never quite figured out why the sexual urge of men and women differ so
> much. And I never have figured out the whole Venus and Mars thing. I
> have never figured out why men think with their head and women with
> their heart.
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> One evening last week, my girlfriend and I were getting into bed. Well,
> the passion starts to heat up, and she eventually says, 'I don't feel
> like it, I just want you to hold me.'
> 
> I said, 'WHAT??!! What was that?!'
> 
> So she says the words that every boyfriend on the planet dreads to
> hear...
> 
> 'You're just not in touch with my emotional needs as a woman enough for
> me to satisfy your physical needs as a man.'
> 
> She responded to my puzzled look by saying, 'Can't you just love me for
> who I am and not what I do for you in the bedroom?'
> 
> Realizing that nothing was going to happen that night, I went to sleep.
> 
> The very next day I opted to take the day off of work to spend time with
> her. We went out to a nice lunch and then went shopping at a big, big
> unnamed department store. I walked around with her while she tried on
> several different very expensive outfits She couldn't decide which one
> to take, so I told her we'd just buy them all. She wanted new shoes to
> compliment her new clothes, so I said, 'Lets get a pair for each
> outfit.'
> 
> We went on to the jewelry department where she picked out a pair of
> diamond earrings. Let me tell you... she was so excited. She must have
> thought I was one wave short of a shipwreck. I started to think she was
> testing me because she asked for a tennis bracelet when she doesn't even
> know how to play tennis.
> 
> I think I threw her for a loop when I said, 'That's fine, honey.' She
> was almost nearing sexual satisfaction from all of the excitement.
> Smiling with excited anticipation, she finally said, 'I think this is
> all dear, let's go to the cashier.'
> 
> I could hardly contain myself when I blurted out, 'No honey, I don't
> feel like it.'
> 
> Her face just went completely blank as her jaw dropped with a baffled,
> 'WHAT?'
> 
> I then said, 'Honey! I just want you to HOLD this stuff for a while.
> You're just not in touch with my financial needs as a man enough for me
> to satisfy your shopping needs as a woman.'
> 
> And just when she had this look like she was going to kill me, I added,
> 'Why can't you just love me for who I am and not for the things I buy
> you?'
> 
> Apparently I'm not having sex tonight either....but at least that woman
> knows I'm smarter than her.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

That is amazing :lol:


----------

